# HUNTSMAN by Atlanta Stove Works



## foche911 (Aug 21, 2009)

what can anyone tell me about the Atlanta Stove Works Huntsman?  I just learned of a clean one for $100 near me. My first concern is, is it a safe stove to use? Does anyone out there have one of these in use?


----------



## pen (Aug 21, 2009)

Member "jabush" has this listed in his signature line --> Atlanta Stove Works - Huntsman Model 241 

Also found this thread on the site https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/3046/

pen


----------



## foche911 (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks. I am wanting a BLAZEKING KING, this is just something that popped up,  and I wondered if it was worthwhile getting.


----------



## cmonSTART (Aug 21, 2009)

I have a couple friends who will probably want to be buried with their Huntsman.  They love it.  As long as the stove is in good condition and installed safely I don't think it will be dangerous to use.  It won't be as efficient as a new stove.


----------



## jabush (Aug 22, 2009)

Hey guy.  Been burning my Huntsman for several seasons now.
As long as the stove is sound and all the welds are intact, it should be very safe to use.
Although definitely not as efficient as a new stove, this baby will throw heat with the best of them.  I heat my whole house with this unit and as long as my wife is home to feed it, the furnace never comes on.  Plan on going through more wood that your EPA burning friends.  And plan on sweeping (or at least checking) your stack every 6 weeks or so depending on how you burn the unit.
If you pick up this stove and need the manual (or have other questions) just let me know.
I'll be happy to help you out with the learning curve.

**Standard Disclaimer** - this stove is not epa approved and you may have trouble pulling a permit to install it.  Food for thought.





			
				foche911 said:
			
		

> what can anyone tell me about the Atlanta Stove Works Huntsman?  I just learned of a clean one for $100 near me. My first concern is, is it a safe stove to use? Does anyone out there have one of these in use?


----------



## sandie (Dec 20, 2009)

My brother in law has been burning with this same stove for 35 years and they really heat the whole house with it and it is still working and looking great.  He cleans his own chimney etc but this stove has served him well.  He also has one in his cellar workshop area.   He says it is not the most efficient stove but when I walk into his home and it is a solid 78 degrees with really cold temperatures outside then I know it is a stove I would have bought had it been available.
I installed the VC Resolute lll circa 1985 this year in early November and sent in the required form from homeowners insurance and I think they are not worried because it is a Vermont Castings and not sure how they would have felt about a Huntsman.  I can just tell you that I have coveted that stove for a while.


----------



## rmcrorie (Dec 2, 2012)

jabush said:


> Hey guy. Been burning my Huntsman for several seasons now.


 

What type of clearances do we need for Huntsmans'? Under/Over/Side I have some stove boards I can use to reduce clearances, just wondering what to do here??? Any help is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## jabush (Dec 30, 2012)

rmcrorie said:


> What type of clearances do we need for Huntsmans'? Under/Over/Side I have some stove boards I can use to reduce clearances, just wondering what to do here??? Any help is appreciated. Thanks


 
Hi.  Haven't been checking the site as often this year.  Standard clearances on these types of stoves is 36" to combustibles (all the way around).  In my case, the stove is on the lower level of my split foyer and sits on a brick hearth.   Below the brick is the concrete floor so no worries there.  Also, behind the stove is brick layed against the block foundation wall, so it's tucked in the corner pretty good since there is no combustible material to get hot.
Search the WiKi for "Atlanta Huntsman",  The manual for the 241 was recently posted along with some additional info on the company.
I don't have any experience with clearance reducing materials, so can't help you there.


----------

